# CPU Temperatur bei Vollast fast 100 Grad



## Punisher1983 (16. August 2012)

Hallo meine Cpu Temperatur liegt im Idle um die 50 bis 60 grad eig schon zu hoch . Unter Vollast beim BF 3 oder wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse fast 100 grad heiss. Habe schon versucht die die Wärmeleitpaste neu aufzutragen ,hat nichts gebracht . Mein System : CPU : i7 920 , Motherboard :Gigabyte EX58-Extreme  , Netzteil: Be quiet Straight power e9 680 Watt
 Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B. Abstürze habe ich keine aber der PC wird ganz ganz warm . Hier noch ein Printscreen unter Vollast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (16. August 2012)

Was für ne vcore legt dein board an? Auslesbar mit cpu z. Kanns aufm handy nich lesen.

Bist fu dir sicher, dass der kühler richtig sitzt? Und du nich 5mm dick wlp drauf hast?

Wie sehn die anderen temps aus? Mobo, hdd, graka etc
Weil wenn im tower 60grad luft wirbelt, dann kann der cpu ja garnich runterkommen.


----------



## krolf (16. August 2012)

Hallo 

Wie sieht´s aus wegen Airflow? 

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2012)

Wie wäre es mal damit die ganze Hardware zu benennen, wobei das Gehäuse und die Lüfter darin interessant sind. Vielleicht auch mal ein schönes Bild schießen. Ist alles auch sauber?


----------



## Punisher1983 (16. August 2012)

Hier die anderen Temperaturen 

 Temperaturen:       Motherboard                                       48 °C  (118 °F)       CPU                                               52 °C  (126 °F)       1. CPU / 1. Kern                                  58 °C  (136 °F)       1. CPU / 2. Kern                                  58 °C  (136 °F)       1. CPU / 3. Kern                                  58 °C  (136 °F)       1. CPU / 4. Kern                                  59 °C  (138 °F)       North Bridge                                      59 °C  (138 °F)       Grafikprozessor (GPU)                             58 °C  (136 °F)       SAMSUNG HD103SJ                                   44 °C  (111 °F)       WDC WD10TMVV-11A27S2                              36 °C  (97 °F)      Kühllüfter:       CPU                                               1324 RPM      Spannungswerte:       CPU Kern                                          1.04 V       +5 V                                              4.95 V       VBAT Batterie                                     3.28 V       DIMM                                              1.58 V


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2012)

Beim Einbau vom Mugen die Schutzfolie von Kühlerfuß abgemacht?


----------



## krolf (16. August 2012)

Also am Kühler kann es eigentlich nicht liegen Laut : Mugen 2. Rev B on i7-920 Temps/OC - Official Scythe Forum 

also was mich wirklich interessieren würde ist dein Gehäuse + Luftstrom , waren die Temp´s schon immer so , oder waren die schon mal besser?

Gruß


----------



## the.hai (16. August 2012)

die temperaturen sehen echt hoch aus. ich hab aufm mobo 30°C im idle. wird dein gehäuse überhaupt belüftet?


----------



## Punisher1983 (16. August 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Also am Kühler kann es eigentlich nicht liegen Laut : Mugen 2. Rev B on i7-920 Temps/OC - Official Scythe Forum
> 
> also was mich wirklich interessieren würde ist dein Gehäuse + Luftstrom , waren die Temp´s schon immer so , oder waren die schon mal besser?
> 
> Gruß


 
Die Temperaturen waren vor 2 Monaten noch OK und normal mit der Zeit wurde es dan immer schlimmer. Hier noch 2 Fotos vom Gehäuse


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2012)

Wo bläst der Lüfter vom Kühler hin? Eigendlich soll der Lüfter vorne am Kühler sitzen und die Luft dadurch drücken. Hm warme Hardware in einem Vorkriegsgehäuse und ein ausblasender Lüfter in der Rückwand würde auch schon etwas bringen. Nimm mal die Front ab, möglicherweise hockt dort schon eine Wollmausarmee


----------



## Punisher1983 (16. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wo bläst der Lüfter vom Kühler hin? Eigendlich soll der Lüfter vorne am Kühler sitzen und die Luft dadurch drücken. Hm warme Hardware in einem Vorkriegsgehäuse und ein ausblasender Lüfter in der Rückwand würde auch schon etwas bringen. Nimm mal die Front ab, möglicherweise hockt dort schon eine Wollmausarmee



Hab den Lüfter auch schon vorne am Lüfter plaziert die Temperatur blieb die gleiche . Hab auch nicht viel Platz, wegen den Ram Bausteienen 
*http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=j...m4DICw&usg=AFQjCNHz7Tr4EcVyGHbTxg6C_iLR0jLSvw*


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

Das erinnert mich an dem Thread hier, kannst dich ihm gleich anschließen, könnt ihr zusammen nach einem Gehäuse schauen.
Da ist ja nirgens ein richtiger Luftstrom vorhanden.

Wenn dann noch der Deckel dicht ist, wunderts mich nicht.

Ihr Jungs solltet mal 100€ weniger in die Graka investieren und Euch stattdesen ein anständiges Gehäuse kaufen, denn so hast du auch nicht lange von deiner GPU und CPU.


----------



## 7egacy (16. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> Ihr Jungs solltet mal 100€ weniger in die Graka investieren und Euch stattdesen ein anständiges Gehäuse kaufen, denn so hast du auch nicht lange von deiner GPU und CPU.
> Wenn es in der Schule natürlich darum geht wer den längsten hat, spielt die Ausdauer natürlich keine Rolle.


 
Ich glaube als 83er Jahrgang geht er nicht mehr zur Schule


----------



## krolf (16. August 2012)

Hallo

Jap entweder 2 Lüfter (vorne + hinten) in den Alten Gehäuse was nicht viel bringen wird , oder ein neues Kaufen.

ich würde dir dieses Empfehlen Sharkoon Vaya Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland da passt vorne und hinten ein 120er rein , und kostet nicht viel + schicke Optik , und schon wird es laufen 

Gruß


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

> Ich glaube als 83er Jahrgang geht er nicht mehr zur Schule


Wenn das wirklich sein Geburtsjahr ist, wohl war.
Ich dachte es hätte was mit Punisher zu tun gehabt, da die Sendung irgenwann in den 80igern war.

An seiner Stelle würde ich erstmal in ein neues Gehäuse investieren und da kann ihm bei Caseking mehr als geholfen werden.
Jetzt in Lüfter zu investieren, womöglich auch noch 90mm Lüfter, wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld.


Nachtrag:
Sehe ich das richtig, das sein Netzteil die Luft aus dem Gehäusedeckel holt?
Da dürfte nicht mal ein Loch sein, damit das Netzteil frische ansaugen kann.
Oh man, er kommt nicht um ein Gehäuse herum, es sei denn er hat genug Geld, alle paar Monate einen neuen rechner zu kaufen.

Doch da ist ein Gitter im Deckel, total vergilbt.


----------



## Punisher1983 (16. August 2012)

Also das mit dem Gehäuse hab ich auch schon gedacht und ich würde mir dieses Teil holen : Special Edition White Graphite Series 
Kann ich den Kühler behalten oder soll ich ihn auch neu ersetzen ?


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

Mit dem Gehäuse machst du nichts falsch, ist ein Corsair und bekommst du auch hier.
Zumindest das ist eine durchaus gute Wahl.

Lüfter würde ich eher neue kaufen, das liegt aber auch daran, das in den meisten heutigen Gehäusen 120mm - 140mm Lüfter Standard sind.
Den Kühler kannst du denke ich behalten, würde ich testen.

Wenn der Rest der Hardware gut gekühlt ist und die CPU immer noch zu heiß, kannst du ja wechseln.
Denke aber dieser sollte ansich reichen sofern du nicht übertaktest.


Nachtrag:
Ich sehe gerade du hast einen Scythe Mugen 2 auf einen I7 920, da würde ich evtl. doch wechseln, bin mir diesbezüglich aber nicht ganz sicher.
Warte einfach was andere dazu sagen, ich persönlich würde ihn wechseln, da er schon recht alt ist.

Hier ein Test zwischen deinem Kühler und einem Boxed.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2012)

Das NT ist soweit ich es sehe richtig herum drin, den Kühler kann man behalten. Man kann ja den Lüfter sogar etwas bewegen das er mit Glück richtig drüber geht. Das Gehäuse ist wirklich Mist mit den 80er Belüftungslöchern und dazu dann auch so eine enge Spukkaschemme


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

> Spukkaschemme


Bitte was? Gesundheit!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> Bitte was? Gesundheit!



Dann nenn es Spuklokal was sogar edler klingt. Hier mal was über die Kaschemme


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

> Dann nenn es Spuklokal was sogar edler klingt. Hier mal was über die Kaschemme


Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.

Wobei ich mir dann ja die Frage stelle, was in seinem Gehäuse wohnt, ich belasse es da doch lieber bei Unwissenheit.


----------



## Punisher1983 (16. August 2012)

Ok vielen Dank Jungs für die Tips hab folgendes bestellt und werde es Morgen abholen : 

1 Stück
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1

Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower -  White (Special Edition)

1 Stück
Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste 3.5g


----------



## Pixy (16. August 2012)

> 1 Stück
> be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
> 
> Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower -  White (Special Edition)


Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Wahl.
Das wird nicht nur gut ausschauen, sondern auch gut kühlen.

Darf ich fragen, wo du bestellt hast?


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2012)

Punisher1983 schrieb:
			
		

> Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower -  White (Special Edition)
> 
> 1



Nice, echt nice!


----------



## Punisher1983 (17. August 2012)

So alles eingbaut neues Gehäuse, neuer Kühler und neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf . Im idle ist die Temperatur 45 Grad unter Vollast 80 Grad ,hab schon mit Speedfan ,Core Temp und Everest gemässen . Alles schön und gut aber da stimmt was anderes nicht . Kann es sein das der Prozessor nicht i.o ist?


----------



## Punisher1983 (17. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Wahl.
> Das wird nicht nur gut ausschauen, sondern auch gut kühlen.
> 
> Darf ich fragen, wo du bestellt hast?





Digitec.ch


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

jepp ....scheint durch zu sein bzw schon so wenig widerstand das der erhöhte Stromfluss die CPU heizt .

Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen ...hast du denn auch mal mit einen andern tool die temp ausgelesen um sicher zu sein das die temp auch stimmt ?

edit: http://download.chip.eu/de/HWMonitor_2078050.html


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. August 2012)

Ja macht denn der Prozessor schon irgendwelche Zicken, also hängt der Rechner sich auf bzw. friert er ein oder stürtzt er gar ab? Läuft er langsamer wie "früher"? Wenn das so ist, denke ich auch das die CPU das Problem ist. Fehlt da vielleicht ein Pin?


----------



## Franzl (17. August 2012)

hab ich jetz was überlesen oder ist die geschichte mit der erhöhten spannung ganz untergegangen? 

abgesehen davon ist es nicht ein wenig kurzsichtig gedacht direkt ein  neues gehäuse zu empfehlen wenn er vor 2 monaten keine probleme hatte?  ..... dann is doch der hund offensichtlich wo anders begraben


----------



## Punisher1983 (17. August 2012)

Ok nochmal mit Hardware Monitor gemessen , hier die Ergebnisse :


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. August 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> hab ich jetz was überlesen oder ist die geschichte mit der erhöhten spannung ganz untergegangen?
> 
> abgesehen davon ist es nicht ein wenig kurzsichtig gedacht direkt ein  neues gehäuse zu empfehlen wenn er vor 2 monaten keine probleme hatte?  ..... dann is doch der hund offensichtlich wo anders begraben


 
Also das Gehäuse war wirklich eine Sauna, der Vorschlag war schon ganz Ok. Sicher liegt der Hund wo anders begraben, wir vermuten ja schon die CPU als Übeltäter.


----------



## Franzl (17. August 2012)

cpu vcore von 1.25 ohne oc scheint mir viel oder ? ( frage an die experten  ) 

was hast du denn seit 2 monaten am sys geändert ?


----------



## the.hai (17. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> jepp ....scheint durch zu sein bzw schon so wenig widerstand das der erhöhte Stromfluss die CPU heizt .


 
wie meinste das? wenig widerstand heißt für mich wenig reibung, wenig wärme


----------



## Punisher1983 (17. August 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ja macht denn der Prozessor schon irgendwelche Zicken, also hängt der Rechner sich auf bzw. friert er ein oder stürtzt er gar ab? Läuft er langsamer wie "früher"? Wenn das so ist, denke ich auch das die CPU das Problem ist. Fehlt da vielleicht ein Pin?




Nein ,der Rechner arbeitet ganz normal hatte nie einen Absturz oder sonst irgendwas



Franzl schrieb:


> cpu vcore von 1.25 ohne oc scheint mir viel oder ? ( frage an die experten  )
> 
> was hast du denn seit 2 monaten am sys geändert ?



Am System hab ich gar nix geändert ,alles so gelassen wie es ist und nie übertaktet


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

> wie meinste das? wenig widerstand heißt für mich wenig reibung, wenig wärme


 
^^nööp ...bei einen geringeren widerstand in einer CPU fließt der Strom schneller hindurch und das heizt die CPU an.



> Was sagt die VID über die Qualität der CPU aus?
> Auch wenn sich die Geister gern streiten: eine niedrige VID spiegelt meist eine schlechtere elektrische Güte der CPU wieder.* Je niedriger der Widerstand ist, um so mehr Strom fließt* und umso niedriger kann/muss die VID gewählt werden, damit das Produkt aus Spannung und Strom den Watt-Vorgaben entspricht. Eine niedrige VID ermöglicht jedoch in fast allen Fällen ein besseres OC-Verhalten bzw. OC-Potenzial der betreffenden CPU auch wenn andere Stimmen meinen, eine niedrige VID *zeuge eher von zu hohen Leckströmen*.
> 
> Was bedeutet eine niedrige VID für mich beim OC?
> Meist das bessere OC-Potential. Nötige Spannungserhöhungen zum Stabilisieren der CPU bei hohem Takt fallen oft geringer aus bzw. zeigen mehr Wirkung. *Nachteilig ist der hohe fließende Strom, der sich durch eine hohe Wärmeabgabe bemerkbar macht.*


 
Quelle 

Ich habe mal die interessanten abschnitte hervorgehoben.
Es kann sein das die CPU schon sehr hohe leckströme hat und deshalb sich aufheizt.

@Te 
Was du mal testen solltest ist die Vcore zu senken da es sein kann das die CPU für den Stock takt jetzt weniger braucht.(bedeutet auf "auto" bekommt sie mehr wie nötig)
Vllt bekommst du damit die temps ein klein wenig gebändigt


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. August 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> cpu vcore von 1.25 ohne oc scheint mir viel oder ? ( frage an die experten  )
> 
> was hast du denn seit 2 monaten am sys geändert ?


 
Die VCore scheint mir nicht zu hoch denn die schwankt bei allen CPUs, beim I7 920 ca. zwischen 1,0 und 1,3


----------



## Punisher1983 (17. August 2012)

Danke viel mal für den Tip. Wie mach ich das am besten, unter Bios?


----------



## Tripleh84 (17. August 2012)

vielleicht der kühlkörper locker? Wenn der vorher niemal so warm war, hat das nix mit den einstellungen zu tun, weil du ja auch nix verändert hast..


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

Jepp ....an deinen ersten Post meine ich erkennen zu können das deine CPU unter last 1,16v anlegt 

fix mal den Vcore im bios auf 1,15v und schau mal ob sie so läuft (unter last sollten dann 1,06v anliegen insofern es stimmt das du momentan 1,25v im Idle hast)

@ tripleh 84
unwahrscheinlich da er ja inzwischen schon einen anderen Kühler hat


----------



## Punisher1983 (17. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Jepp ....an deinen ersten Post meine ich erkennen zu können das deine CPU unter last 1,16v anlegt
> 
> fix mal den Vcore im bios auf 1,15v und schau mal ob sie so läuft (unter last sollten dann 1,06v anliegen insofern es stimmt das du momentan 1,25v im Idle hast)
> 
> ...



Danke, sieht schon etwas besser aus


----------



## True Monkey (17. August 2012)

ok ...du kannst ja in kleinen schritten mal testen ob du die Vcore noch weiter senken kannst.

Aber solltest mit Prime testen ob sie so auch stabil ist.
Es kann allerdings sein das dadurch wenn du die Vcore senkst zuwenig an Vcore für die idle spannung im runtergetakteten Multi bleibt und er deswegen vllt ohne last freezt.
In dem Fall im Bios Speedstep und C1E deaktivieren dann bleibt sie konstant im hohen multi und das prob fällt weg


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2012)

Franzl schrieb:


> hab ich jetz was überlesen oder ist die geschichte mit der erhöhten spannung ganz untergegangen?
> 
> abgesehen davon ist es nicht ein wenig kurzsichtig gedacht direkt ein  neues gehäuse zu empfehlen wenn er vor 2 monaten keine probleme hatte?  ..... dann is doch der hund offensichtlich wo anders begraben



Ich denke auch nicht, dass es kurzsichtig gewesen ist, ihm ein neues Gehäuse zu empfehlen bzw. zu kaufen.
Die CPU könnte ja genau deshalb, weil im Vorfeld die Kühlung nicht ganz gegeben war, einen Knacks abbekommen haben.

Da ja alle anderen Temperaturen soweit in Ordnung zu sein scheinen, Graka mit max 60° sogar richtig gut, scheint dies tatsächlich nur an der CPU zu liegen.
Das einzige was mich ein wenig verwundert sind so ein bisschen die Festplattentemperaturen (zumindest die Samsung).
Dafür das er einen 200mm Lüfter vor den Platten hat, finde ich 45° recht viel.

Da ich auch ein 200mm Lüfter vor den Platten habe, spreche ich durchaus aus Erfahrung, wenn ich sage das diese nie Wärmer als 35° werden.
Im Idle Modus sind es teils nur 25 - 30°, natürlich Aussentemperatur/Raumtemp. abhängig.

Worauf ich anspielen möchte ist, dass das Bord evtl. auch falsch auslesen könnte, wird aber wohl eher nicht der Fall sein, da die OCZ SSD gute Temperaturen aufweist.


----------



## Punisher1983 (18. August 2012)

Es wundert mich allerdings, das die CPU so hoch angestiegen ist, normalerweise sollte es doch vorher abstellen oder nicht?


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2012)

Das nicht unbedingt, ich kenne jetzt die Grenze bei deiner CPU nicht, allerdings weiß ich, dass die Ivy Bridge erst ab 105° abschalten würde.
Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man die CPU dauerhaft bei 90° halten sollte, da dies mit sicherheit auf die Lebensdauer geht.

Aber komisch ist es schon, gerade wenn dort was kaputt geht, sollte sie runterfahren.
Hast du evtl. noch eine andere CPU, die du mit deiner Kombination testen könntest?


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

Shutdown kommt bei 105° (notabschaltung) vorher aber trottelt die CPU herunter im Idle multi und das kann unbemerkt geblieben sein. (ca 85°)

Ausnahme TM Control ist im Bios deaktiviert aber den Shutdown kann man nicht deaktivieren


----------



## Punisher1983 (18. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Das nicht unbedingt, ich kenne jetzt die Grenze bei deiner CPU nicht, allerdings weiß ich, dass die Ivy Bridge erst ab 105° abschalten würde.
> Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man die CPU dauerhaft bei 90° halten sollte, da dies mit sicherheit auf die Lebensdauer geht.
> 
> Aber komisch ist es schon, gerade wenn dort was kaputt geht, sollte sie runterfahren.
> Hast du evtl. noch eine andere CPU, die du mit deiner Kombination testen könntest?



Leider nicht ,bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir eine neue kaufen sollte.Ich habe Angst dass das Mainbord auch kaputt geht .


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

Für So 1366 würde ich nichts mehr kaufen ...dann eher Mobo,CPU und ram als bundle in die Bucht und dann gleich auf So 1155 (Ivy) gehen


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2012)

> Für So 1366 würde ich nichts mehr kaufen ...dann eher Mobo,CPU und ram  als bundle in die Bucht und dann gleich auf So 1155 (Ivy) gehen


Unter normalen Umständen würde ich dir Recht geben, aber hast du mal eben knapp ca. 1000€ von heute auf morgen übrig, ich nicht.
1000€ deshalb, weil er ja schon einen CPU Kühler + Gehäuse gekauft hat, wenn jetzt der Rest dazu kommt, fehlt nicht mehr viel.

Schwierig, er müsste sich irgendwo eine leihen um zu testen.
Wenn dann alles geht, haben wir definitiv die Fehlerquelle.

Auch wenn es sich für den Sockel 1366 nicht lohnt, kommt er mit einer neuen CPU günstiger weg.

Habe mal gerade geschaut, Alternate bietet überhaupt keine CPU's mehr an für den Sockel 1366, Caseking nur eine (300€) und bei Mindfactory kostet die günstigste auch 286€.
Für den Preis bekommt man die Ivy Bridge problemlos, würde ihm nur noch ein Bord und Arbeitsspeicher fehlen.

Gesamt kosten ca. 500€ (+-100€ je nachdem was für ein Bord).


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

^^Aus dem grund empfehle ich ja gleich einen So. umstieg 

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland
Samsung Green Series DIMM Kit 8GB PC3L-12800U CL11-11-11-28, low profile (DDR3L-1600) (MV-3V4G3D) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland

wären gerade mal knapp 420€ und das da wäre schon Top OC hardware ....und ohne OC geht das noch viel billiger 

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland

unter 300€


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2012)

Ja günstiger geht immer, ich gehe aber davon aus, dass er nicht unbedingt den kleinsten Prozessor möchte.
Bei seinem System, was ja schnell ist, würde ich keinen Rückschritt machen, deshalb habe ich realistisch geschätzt.


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

hust ....beide von mir gepostete sys sind schneller wie sein jetziges 

Und das erste ist schon so ziemlich das beste was ohne HT zu bekommen ist


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2012)

Ok, hast gewonnen.


----------



## Punisher1983 (18. August 2012)

Meine alten Rams kann ich doch noch verwenden oder ? DIMM6: Patriot Memory 1600LL Series   DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

ich tipp mal darauf die wollen 1,65v 

Würde zwar gehen ist aber nicht optimal da Intel für die CPUs rams mit 1,5v vorgibt um den controller in der CPU nicht zu beschädigen


----------



## Punisher1983 (18. August 2012)

Corsair DDR3 1600MHz 8GB , Intel i5 3570 ,Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H  Es reizt schon werde es mir gut überlegen .Übrigens, wohne ich in der Schweiz und bei meinem Händler kostet es ungefär 380 euro umgerechnet .Ich hab nämlich ein kleines Problem , ich habe ärger mit dem Finanzamt . Jetzt habe ich mir den Finanzbeamten geschnappt ,der ist bei mir und jetzt will ich den im Prinzip in sonem eimer reinstecken und Beton um die Füsse machen .Ich werde ihn natürlich nicht versenken doch er soll ein bisschen Angst kriegen. Ich hab ja langsam kein Geld mehr . Das ganze Staatsystem will ja Geld von mir und da kommen wir ja nicht weiter so


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2012)

> Jetzt habe ich mir den Finanzbeamten geschnappt ,der ist bei mir und  jetzt will ich den im Prinzip in sonem eimer reinstecken und Beton um  die Füsse machen .Ich werde ihn natürlich nicht versenken doch er soll  ein bisschen Angst kriegen.




Ach, wenn du ihn versenkst, kommt er wenigstens nie wieder.
Schicke ihn anschliessend zu Ötzi (ich weiß, er war Österreicher), dann ist der ärmste net mehr so alleine.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (18. August 2012)

Alles gut und schön mit den Empfohlenen Teilen, wäre sicher nicht schlecht...

... aber wäre es nicht sinvoller einen "gebrauchten" Prozessor bei z.B. Ebay für ein paar Euro zu kaufen? Erstmal kostet der nur einen Bruchteil von der o.g. Hardware und Zweitens kann er die restliche Hardware behalten


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

Wenn er für sein bundel jetzt noch 150€ bekommt und das selbe noch mal drauflegt hat er ein besseres ,schnelleres,aktuelleres (USB 3.0 PCI-e 3) stromsparendes sys wie sein jetziges.

Da er für eine gebr. Cpu ca 100 € einrechnen müßte wäre so der mehrpreis auf das von mir gepostete sys 2 gerade mal 50€
Dazu kommt noch das er dann auf alles wieder Garantie hat 

Aus diesen gründen würde ich keinen müden cent mehr in So 1366 stecken


----------



## the.hai (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ich tipp mal darauf die wollen 1,65v
> 
> Würde zwar gehen ist aber nicht optimal da Intel für die CPUs rams mit 1,5v vorgibt um den controller in der CPU nicht zu beschädigen


 
ich betreibe avexir core, die auch mit 1,65v angegeben sind mir 1,5v ohne probleme.

gibs denn da wirklich mal rams die probleme machen?


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Aus diesen gründen würde ich keinen müden cent mehr in So 1366 stecken



Wer aufgrund der Anwendungsleistung 6 Intel Kerne mit HT haben möchte macht mit einem gebrauchten Gulftown nichts falsch. Hab selbiges auch getan und günstiger kommt man derzeit einfach nicht an eine derartige Leistung. Die i7 970er werden einem derzeit nachgeworfen. So ein System steckt deinen Ivy bei Erwachsenensoftware in die Tasche. 

BTT: Wieso soll der Te denn jetzt ein komplett neues Sys holen? Die Leistung war für ihn doch mehr als ausreichend.

EDIT:



the.hai schrieb:


> gibs denn da wirklich mal rams die probleme machen?



Ja gibt es. Garantiert laufen die nur in den Spezifikationen. Alles was  auserhalb läuft ist Glückssache. Dennoch würde ich sie behalten und zur  Not bei 1,5 Volt einfach etwas runtertakten, oder die Latenzen  hochsetzen, wenn die das nicht packen sollten. Das ganze merkt man im  Alltag sowoieso nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

> So ein System steckt deinen Ivy bei Erwachsenensoftware in die Tasche.


 
Erwachsenensoftware? ... was meinst du wie alt ich bin 15 ? 

Sry ein blick in mein Profil hätte vllt gereicht das du gemerkt hättest das ich 45 bin und ein 980x in meinen Inet Rechner steckt und ich mit zocken nichts am Hut habe.


BTT : warum er ein neues sys holen soll ? 

Usb 3.0 
Pci-e 3.o
Garantie 
Geringerer Stromverbrauch

Und das wichtigste .....seine Cpu scheint einen Schaden zu haben und ich würde keinen wetten darauf abschließen das sein Board noch OK ist 
Vllt hat das sogar seine CPU geschossen denn wenn eine CPU ohne OC so abgebaut hat kann das Board die Ursache sein 
Von daher würde ich mich hüten ihm einen gebr. CPU zu empfehlen die er da wieder einpflanzt.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Erwachsenensoftware? ... was meinst du wie alt ich bin 15 ?
> 
> Sry  ein blick in mein Profil hätte vllt gereicht das du gemerkt hättest das  ich 45 bin und ein 980x in meinen Inet Rechner steckt und ich mit  zocken nichts am Hut habe.



Es ist mir völlig egal ob du 45 oder 90 bist. Auch deine verbaute HW stand nicht zur Debatte. Ich habe niemals  behauptet, dass du 15 bist, geschweige denn nichts anderes im Sinn Sinn  hast als zu zocken. Das hast du alles hineininterpretiert. Ich wollte  damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es andere, stark paralellisierbare  Anwendungsgebiete gibt (nein auch kein surfen im Inet) in denen so ein  moderneres System (Ivy) gegen einen "alten" 6 Kerner (Gulftown) schlecht  abschneidet. Einfach mal ne Runde mit Maxwell2, Vray o.ä rendern . Diese Proggis habe ich gemeinerweise als "Erwachsenensoftware" bezeichnet.

Wenn das falsch rüberkam entschuldige ich mich bei dir.




True Monkey schrieb:


> BTT : warum er ein neues sys holen soll ?
> 
> Usb 3.0



USB 3.0 bringt nur etwas wenn man ständig große Daten auf ein externes  Medium schieben muss. Ich mache das einmal die Woche (Komplettbackup)  95% der hier vertretenen Anwender wohl so gut wie nie. Zumal haben  beispielsweise viele USB 3.0 Speichersticks eine unterirdische  Performance, und sind somit kein Stück schneller als vernünftige USB 2.0  Sticks. Natürlich ist es gut, diese Schnittstelle entwickelt zu  haben und zu nutzen. Im Moment halte ich das ganze jedoch zu einem  Großteil einfach nur Marketing das von vielen geschluckt und weitergegeben wird. Ich sehe die wirklichen  Vorteile bisher jedoch nur begrenzt.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Pci-e 3.o



PCIe 3.0 ist meiner Meinung nach ebenso eher Werbeslogan als wirklicher  Nutzen. Wer COD MW3 mit einer HD 7970 mit 135 anstelle von 133 FPS  zocken möchte dem bringt das etwas. Alle anderen haben dadurch höchstens  nen größeren, imaginären Sch...z



True Monkey schrieb:


> Garantie



Lass ich gelten...



True Monkey schrieb:


> Geringerer Stromverbrauch



Auch das kann man nicht abstreiten. Jedoch muss man da schon ein paar  Jahre primen um Anschaffungspreis durch den geminderten Stromverbrauch  zu kompensieren. Unsere Umwelt sagt leider auch nicht "danke", da der  Kauf jeder neuen Hardware den glücklichen Nerd leider zu einem größeren  Umweltsünder macht. Einzig und allein das Argument der etwas einfacher  zu realisierenden, leisen Kühlung könnte man hier stehen lassen.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und  das wichtigste .....seine Cpu scheint einen Schaden zu haben und ich  würde keinen wetten darauf abschließen das sein Board noch OK ist
> Vllt hat das sogar seine CPU geschossen denn wenn eine CPU ohne OC so abgebaut hat kann das Board die Ursache sein
> Von daher würde ich mich hüten ihm einen gebr. CPU zu empfehlen die er da wieder einpflanzt.



Wieso sollte eine CPU sofort durch ein Board abrauchen? Noch bie gehört, noch nie gesehen, aber lass mich da gerne eine besseren belehren. Ich würde mir dennoch einen günstigen 920er holen (hab meinen erst für 70 verscherbelt) und ausprobieren ob alles rennt. Er benötigt die Mehrleistung einfach nicht. Wenn es nicht gehen sollte kann er das Ding ja einfach weiterverkaufen. Ist aber Ansichtssache. Wenn das Geld nicht schmerzt immer raus damit. Die Wirtschaft freut sich.

Hoffe du fühlst dich jetzt nicht angegriffen. Ich greife in einem Forum keinen persönlich an. Das würde ja jeder Logik entbehren, da man sich meiner Meinung nach hierfür persönlich kennen müsste.

 Ich setze mich nur gerne mit gleichgesinnten konstruktiv auseinander. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## aloha84 (19. August 2012)

Hab ich was überlesen....am ende hatte der TE keine 75 grad unter Last oder?
Die Dinger sind mit über 100 grad spezifiziert.
Warum wird ihm hier ein neues System empfohlen, rein Leistungstechnisch scheint er noch gut hinzu kommen.

Edit:

Und wieso soll es keine Prozis mehr für S 1366 geben??
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-CPU/Sockel-1366-2/Intel-Core-i7-960-Boxed.html
Einmal google!
Und je nach Board (und bios^^) gehen auch Xeons...


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

> Wenn das falsch rüberkam entschuldige ich mich bei dir.


 
Jepp habe ich wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen  
Aber das wäre dann ja geklärt und deswegen ..........schwamm drüber



> Wieso sollte eine CPU sofort durch ein Board abrauchen? Noch bie gehört, noch nie gesehen


 
Nicht sofort ....das meinte ich nicht.
Meiner meinung nach hat die CPU zwischenzeitlich wohl mal Spannungsspitzen abbekommen die sie nicht vertragen hat und hat deswegen abgebaut.
Das ging ja wie der TE schrieb nicht von heute auf morgen sonden dauerte ja eine ganze weile bis es auffiel das sie immer heißer wurde.
Und in dem fall würde ich die Schuld beim Board suchen .....muss ja eine Ursache haben das die CPU abgebaut hat.
Fatal wäre es dann doch wenn er jetzt eine andere CPU auf dieses Board setzt und in drei Monaten wieder dasselbe prob hat. 

Und um dem aus dem weg zu gehen würde ich die Hardware austauschen zumal es ja nur ca 50€ kostet auf neuere bessere Hardware umzuschwenken


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum wird ihm hier ein neues System empfohlen,  rein Leistungstechnisch scheint er noch gut hinzu kommen.



Das frage ich mich auch. Wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird sehe ich ebenfalls keinen Grund



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wieso soll es keine Prozis mehr für S 1366 geben??
> Intel Core i7 960 Boxed Preisvergleich - CPU - Günstig kaufen bei Preissuchmaschine.de
> Einmal google!
> Und je nach Board (und bios^^) gehen auch Xeons...



Naja, neu würde ich mir auf keinen Fall mehr eine 1366er CPU holen. Der  Marktplatz in diesem und anderen Foren ist voll mit guten Exemplarern, die teilweise  deutlich unter  der 100 Euro Grenze weggehen. Da stimmt dann alles aus P/L sicht meiner  Meinung nach. Bei Neukauf sind diese CPUs im Verhältnis jedoch zu  teuer. Ich habe z.B. für meinen Gulftown (6 Kerne i7 970) weniger  bezahlt als der verlinkte 960 kostet.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Jepp habe ich wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen
> Aber das wäre dann ja geklärt und deswegen ..........schwamm drüber



Sehe ich auch so





True Monkey schrieb:


> Nicht sofort ....das meinte ich nicht.
> Meiner meinung nach hat die CPU zwischenzeitlich wohl mal Spannungsspitzen abbekommen die sie nicht vertragen hat und hat deswegen abgebaut.
> Das ging ja wie der TE schrieb nicht von heute auf morgen sonden dauerte ja eine ganze weile bis es auffiel das sie immer heißer wurde.
> Und in dem fall würde ich die Schuld beim Board suchen .....muss ja eine Ursache haben das die CPU abgebaut hat.
> ...



Kann sein, muss jedoch nicht. Lasssen wir das den Te entscheiden. Wie du mit 50 Euro ein vergleichbares, modernes System auf die Beine stellen willst ist mir schleierhaft. (Ja ich habe den Wiederverkaufswert der Ware bedacht, finde es jedoch fast verwerflich HW zu verkaufen, die laut deiner Vermutung einen Defekt hat)


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2012)

Unter 300€ ...

Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland

Ich habe jetzt mal 100 € für einen gebr CPU gerechnet 
Wenn er stattdessen das obere kaufen würde und dann das abzieht(150€) was er für das bundle bekommen würde hätte er dann doch nur 50€ mehrkosten oder ?

verwerflich ? .....hmm kann ja auch sein das ich mich irre und der Käufer des Bundles so ein Schnäppchen macht 
Ich würde mal sagen normales Bucht Risiko 

Er könnte ja auch angeben das er nicht sicher ist ob die hardware 100% in Ordnung ist und mal schauen ob sie trotzdem jemand kaufen will ...150€ wäre ja nicht gerade viel für das Bundle mit Restrisiko


----------



## Khedo (19. August 2012)

Stopp!

Korrigiert mich, aber kann es nicht ein Auslesefehler der Sensoren in der CPU sein?


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

Khedo schrieb:


> Stopp!
> 
> Korrigiert mich, aber kann es nicht ein Auslesefehler der Sensoren in der CPU sein?



Schwer vorstellbar bei der Wärme, die ich spüre


----------



## the.hai (19. August 2012)

Hab hier keinen überblick mehr. aber alle anderen tems, bis auf die cpu, haben sich durchs neue case verbessert?


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Hab hier keinen überblick mehr. aber alle anderen tems, bis auf die cpu, haben sich durchs neue case verbessert?



Ja schon ein bisschen aber immer noch zu warm


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

Soll ich ein paar Essigsocken drauf legen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Berky (19. August 2012)

@ Punisher

Sind die Temps schlechter seit du diesen Kühler hast, vorher ein anderen drauf gehabt? Vielleicht stimmt auch beim Anpressdruck etwas nicht mehr. Versuch mal bei Last den Kühler auf alle Seiten und mittig zu drücken, und schauen ob sich was bei den Temperaturen was verändert. Mittig, also Richtung MB, darf man mehr Druck geben. Ich hatte auch mal so ein schweren brocken, wenn ich den Kühler leicht richtung Gehäusedeckel gedrückt habe sind die Temps gefallen. 
Man könnte auch Kontrollieren wie eben bzw krumm, der Kühlerboden und CPU-Oberfläche ist. Ich hatte auch mal ein Fall mit einem Kühler, den musste ich nach oben blasend zum Deckel montieren damit die Temps im grünen bereich waren.

Mfg

Oder auch ein anderen Kühler draufsetzen wenn eine hast. Wenn das Resultat gleich bleibt, liegts definitiv an der CPU. Dann kannste schauen ob nicht eine andere gebrauchte bekommen kannst oder eben komplett ein neues System.


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

sananelan schrieb:


> @ Punisher
> 
> Sind die Temps schlechter seit du diesen Kühler hast, vorher ein anderen drauf gehabt? Vielleicht stimmt auch beim Anpressdruck etwas nicht mehr. Versuch mal bei Last den Kühler auf alle Seiten und mittig zu drücken, und schauen ob sich was bei den Temperaturen was verändert. Mittig, also Richtung MB, darf man mehr Druck geben. Ich hatte auch mal so ein schweren brocken, wenn ich den Kühler leicht richtung Gehäusedeckel gedrückt habe sind die Temps gefallen.
> Man könnte auch Kontrollieren wie eben bzw krumm, der Kühlerboden und CPU-Oberfläche ist. Ich hatte auch mal ein Fall mit einem Kühler, den musste ich nach oben blasend zum Deckel montieren damit die Temps im grünen bereich waren.
> ...




Hab ich alles schon probiert . Hab sogar einen neuen Kühler gekauft


----------



## Khedo (19. August 2012)

Leg mal ein Gartenthermometer auf verschiedene verschiedene Komponeten und lies dann Temps ab.


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

Khedo schrieb:


> Leg mal ein Gartenthermometer auf verschiedene verschiedene Komponeten und lies dann Temps ab.



Soll ich ein paar Essigsocken drauf legen damit es runter kühlt?


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

Punisher1983 schrieb:


> Soll ich ein paar Essigsocken drauf legen damit es runter kühlt?


 
Ja bitte. Was haste denn für Temps im Zimmer. Bei 40 Grad würde mich das alles nicht wundern.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (19. August 2012)

Moin,

ich habe gerade 45 Grad im Idle bei den Cores, es ist halt sehr heiss unter dem Dach 

Ich hatte vor ca. 1,5-2 Monaten gut 65 Grad im Idle und bei mir hat es geholfen das Bios (das hatte wohl ne Macke) auf ne neuere Version zu flashen. Direkt danach hatte ich 20 Grad weniger, also flash es einfach auf eine aktuellere, oder wenn Du die schon hast selbe Version.

lg


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ja bitte. Was haste denn für Temps im Zimmer. Bei 40 Grad würde mich das alles nicht wundern.



Also Windows zeigt mir momentan 30 Grad an


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (19. August 2012)

Hast Du mal probiert was ich geschrieben habe? 

Dachte da kommt mal was, aber die Raumtemperatur messen ist wohl wichtiger


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

Hab schon das neuste Bios . Was ich noch sagen kann, das der Computer komische Geäusche macht aber nur beim starten oder wenn ich ins Bios gehe . Es zirpt wie ne Grille . Am Kühler oder Netzteil kann es nicht liegen ,die sind ja neu


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (19. August 2012)

Wenn Du ein fehlerhaftes Bios (auch wenn es das aktuellste ist) ausschliessen kannst ist es ja ok  Ich hatte im Forum nur etwas gesucht, bin durch Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen und dachte es wäre bei Dir nen Versuch wert


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. August 2012)

Punisher1983 schrieb:


> Hab schon das neuste Bios . Was ich noch sagen kann, das der Computer komische Geäusche macht aber nur beim starten oder wenn ich ins Bios gehe . Es zirpt wie ne Grille . Am Kühler oder Netzteil kann es nicht liegen ,die sind ja neu


 
Also beim Start bekommt erstmal alles Strom und die Lüfter gehen kurz auf 100% d.h. würde ich auf einen Lüfter oder eine Spuhle tippen. Allerdings versteh ich nicht warum das "zirpt" wenn du ins Bios gehst


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

Das hört sich nach defekten Kondensatoren an, oder Spannungen, die einfach nicht für diese ausgelegt sind. Wurden schon optimized defaults geladen?


----------



## Punisher1983 (19. August 2012)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, werde wohl komplett aufrüsten


----------



## Gothic1806 (19. August 2012)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage weiß jetzt nicht meht ob es so schon genannt wurde .

Wohnst du unterm Dach und wie warm ist es in deinem Zimmer ?

Hast du deinem Pc schon immer in dem Mäuseloch stehn oder ist das erst seit kurzem ?

Denn mit dem 2 Gegebenheiten könnte man schon die Temperaturen erklären ist ja super zurzeit mit dem Wetter und so aber ich komm mit meinen Freistehenden Pc und mit der Dachwohnung beim spielen auch auf 73°C Coretemps mit meinen Boxedlüfter und hab undervoltet mit Offset - 0,9V auf 1,1 Vcore .

P.S.. Bei 30°C Zimmertemperatur


Mfg Markus


----------



## Pixy (20. August 2012)

@ Punisher1983

Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter?
Kaufst du dir jetzt nur eine neue CPU (für deinen Sockel) oder doch gleich Bord und CPU (1155)?

Vor allem möchte ich die neuen Temps dann auch Wissen wollen.
Das ganze muss doch noch einen guten Abschluß haben.


----------



## Punisher1983 (21. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Punisher1983
> 
> Wie gehts denn jetzt weiter?
> Kaufst du dir jetzt nur eine neue CPU (für deinen Sockel) oder doch gleich Bord und CPU (1155)?
> ...


Neuer CPU+Mainboard sind bestellt .Werde morgen berichten


----------



## the.hai (22. August 2012)

hmm,  schade, mich hätte es echt mal interessiert, ob die cpu nen knicks hatte. das werden wir wohl leider nie erfahren^^


----------



## Punisher1983 (22. August 2012)

So alles eingebaut, hier die Werte . Sollte doch OK sein oder ?


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

......so soll es sein 
 Aber die temps sollten noch ein klein wenig höher gehen wenn Prime länger läuft macht aber nichts ist alles voll im grünen Bereich 

Zufrieden mit der Leistung ?


----------



## Punisher1983 (22. August 2012)

Ja ,bis jetzt lauft alles Prima sogar die Samsung Festplatte ist dadurch kühler geworden und die Grafikkarte auch noch. Ich hab noch eine Frage und zwar habe ich einen USB 3 Frontanschluss am Gehäuse aber leider kein Anschluss am Mainboard. Gibt es irgendein einen Adapter, wo man das intern anschliessen kann?


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

Welches Board hast du denn jetzt ?


----------



## Punisher1983 (22. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Welches Board hast du denn jetzt ?



Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

Da rein ....das Board hat doch einen internen USB 3.0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punisher1983 (22. August 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Da rein ....das Board hat doch einen internen USB 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir , aber mein Kabel vom USB 3 für den Front anschluss ist nicht für die Pins . Es sieht halt aus wie ein normales USB Kabel 

Hier ein Foto


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

Dann ist das dafür gedacht es durchs case nach hinten durchzuführen und dann am panell hinten einzustecken.(darum ist es so lang)

ich weiß sieht recht dämlich aus


----------



## Punisher1983 (22. August 2012)

Delock 65288 USB 3.0 Pin Header 19 Pin Buchse auf USB 3.0-A Buchse - brack.ch Mit so einem Adapter sollte es doch gehen?


----------



## True Monkey (22. August 2012)

passt 

ich war gerade erst soweit ....
Cooler Master Internal to External USB 3.0 Adapter (2 ports) Interner und externer USB-Adapter

...deiner sieht aber praktischer aus


----------



## Punisher1983 (23. August 2012)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei allen herzlich bedanken, die mir in irgendeiner Art und Weise behilflich waren. Haltet die Ohren steif


----------



## Pixy (23. August 2012)

Oh super das alles wieder funzt.
War ein schwieriges Thema.

Weilt dein Finanzberater jetzt noch unter uns, oder hast du vergessen ihm die Betonschuhe wieder auszuziehen.


----------



## Punisher1983 (24. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:


> Oh super das alles wieder funzt.
> War ein schwieriges Thema.
> 
> Weilt dein Finanzberater jetzt noch unter uns, oder hast du vergessen ihm die Betonschuhe wieder auszuziehen.



 Das habe ich vom Paul Panzer  Paul Panzer - Betonmafia - YouTube


----------

